# Our new rescue pony



## tracerace (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm not sure if this qualifies as an actual "rescue", but she was headed to a notorious auction last week. She was owned by an aqcuaintance that doesn't take the greatest care of her horses...the first time I saw this pony she was chained to a tree in the dead heat of summer with a very thick coat that had never been clipped. She had foundered (it appeared) and her feet were in terrible shape. This aqcuaintance is kind to her horses but doesn't always understand how to manage them properly...well, you know the type? Anyway, this old pony is as sweet as can be, and unbelieveably sound for 25 years. But she was thin and skraggly and she was sending her to a packed auction (500 horses go through there on the Friday after Thanksgiving) and it just broke my heart - so I told her I'd take her. We had the vet out and she's full of worms, and her teeth needed floating and she needs to put on about 100 pounds...but other than that she's fine! She's never had a shelter if you can imagine, so I think she's in horsey heaven being in a cozy box-stall in this nasty weather




.











I forgot to mention her name is, Hattie. Doesn't she look like a Hattie? LOL


----------



## chandab (Dec 3, 2005)

Way to go, getting her out of that situation and preventing her from going to auction. From the looks on the little girl's face, the pony isn't going anywhere.


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Dec 3, 2005)

Bless her heart. And yours too! I think that absolutely qualifies as a rescue. She looks like a lovely mare, and that is one happy little girl.





I can't wait to see pics of her next summer after some TLC.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 3, 2005)

Congratulations. Can tell by the pictures you sure made that little girl happy and the mare to. Looking forward to seeing how she looks this spring.


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 3, 2005)

Congradulations and way to go!



That is one lucky mare and I bet the little girl feels the same!



Lori


----------



## tracerace (Dec 3, 2005)

I can't wait for summer, either! I don't know if she's ever been clipped since she comes from an Amish home. The poor little thing is simply not used to our routine, but she's catching on quickly. We've had some bitter nights so the ponies all come in and they're given some warm beet pulp/mash (she gets senior feed mixed in 3 times a day though, until she puts on some weight)...she wouldn't come to the gate like the rest of the ponies, until today. I think it finally occurred to her that it would be nice to get inside and have some warm food



. I noticed today the POA was nickering for her when I brought Hattie in last, so I think they've all already accepted her.

Having an old pony around is so much fun. I've mentioned it here before, but we put Shaggy down 2 years ago and he was 38. About 10 years before that the old family pony, Cocoa died at 45. It just doesn't seem normal having all these youngsters around!

My daughter is showering her with attention much to the surprise of her POA who is rather jealous. Every day when my husband comes home he says, "How's old Hattie doin'?"...lol...we just adore her.


----------



## crponies (Dec 4, 2005)

She looks like a real sweetheart. Your description of her health during the summer made me thing of Cushings. You might want to have her checked out for that as it will effect what kind of diet and such she needs. I hope you have many enjoyable years with her.


----------



## tracerace (Dec 4, 2005)

I forgot to mention that we had all her blood work done and the vet did a two stage blood test for Cushings (I figured she had it)...somehow it came back "inconclusive".



So I'm on the fence about what to do...I thought I'd wait another couple of weeks and try it again. I'm not sure what would make it inconclusive...maybe if she's borderline? She looks to have foundered at some point, but she doesn't have a cresty neck or fat over her eyes (or anywhere else).

What would you all do?


----------



## tracerace (Dec 5, 2005)

Okay, well, I can understandthat asking for advice here gets uncomfortable..sorry, I forgot! Anyway, I will have the vet retake the Cushings test in a couple weeks...maybe after she's settled (he took it the day after she arrived). I'm wondering if insulin levels are affected by anxiety. Anyway...

For those of you who have taken in thin horses/ponies, I would love to know what you did to put weight on them. I'm feeding Hattie Equine senior, beet pulp and free choice grass hay. She wasn't on grain before so I have fed her small portions 4 times a day. She's so thin under that coat...


----------



## kaykay (Dec 6, 2005)

how great of you to take this mare! i think you are feeding her exactly right. equine sr is a great feed. it takes a long time though to get weight on a horse so be patient. it will come! i would gradually up the equine sr as she starts to be able to take more in. what a pretty lady!


----------



## Secret22 (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice to know that there people out there like you! Very Nice horse too!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the Equine Cushings group site for info on Cushings and IR, as well as the best test to use and when. Yahoo! Equine Cushings Group

Bless you for taking in that old mare, sounds like she's overdue for that kind of loving care!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh bless your heart! That sweet old lady has such a look in her eyes--she has a look like one of the geldings I co-own. He is so skeptical of good things and always seems afraid that the good things will disapear...he has known love and comfort in his life and a lot of lonliness as well. They have the same look in their eyes. I hope your girl has the same sweet soul that this gelding has!

-Amy


----------



## JennyB (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh how wonderful you are! Yes you did a fine rescue






and look at the smile on your daughters(?) face with the LOVE that this mare is giving her.





Sounds like you are feeding her just RIGHT....she could have cushings with the long hair in the summer, but in severe cases of founder, I have also seen them get a longer coat and of course the curly, rough hairly legs too. Most older ponies have some degree of cushings. She might barely have it and with the great love and care she will be getting from you and your family now, you could have another pony to enjoy for many more years!

Congrats!



She is Beautiful!

Happy New Year and God Bless!

Jenny


----------

